# 10.11.11.10?



## py3ak (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone know of any tunes with that meter? I am trying to find a singable match for Psalm 51 in Spanish.
Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2006)

This may help.

In general, I like to use these resources when searching for a psalm tune by meter:

http://www.rpca.org.au/Resources/PsalmMIDI/Metrically.php

http://www.cyberhymnal.org/mid/met/met.htm

http://www.cgmusic.com/workshop/index.htm (link is not working at the moment)


----------



## py3ak (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks, Andrew. For that one I would have to chop off the refrain (not a thing I'm opposed to, but it might make the music sound funny).


----------

